

Fanboys - X-combinator
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/21/5307992/inside-the-mind-of-a-fanboy

======
whitten
There is a process of building unity by demonizing the "other" that you don't
agree with. I think this is going on with many fanboys.

This article presents an example of a Microsoft Fanboy who attacks Apple
because they dare to not be Microsoft.

~~~
guardian5x
The article also presents examples of Apple and Google fanboys. I think it is
rather balanced.

